# Atonal music for solo harpsichord



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Is anyone aware of any music for solo harpsichord that is completely atonal? 

Of course, I am looking primarily for 20th and 21st century works here, but if anyone wants to show me a Baroque or Renaissance keyboard piece that is so chromatic it barely clings to any semblance of tonality, I guess that's fine, too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is the only modern solo harpsichord I know of. The other pieces by Penderecki, Gerhard, and Carter are for ensemble. I have four Ohana CDs. He's pretty interesting. I'm not sure if both of these pieces are completely atonal? But they are extremely dissonant.

Music starts at 0:30 seconds.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Some of the works on this album sound atonal.

to catch a running poet - new works for the harpsichord, Maja Mijatović (Neos)

For example, PSI by Christian Diendorfer


----------



## anahit (Dec 10, 2018)

Sciarrino has some. I can't remember now. Search.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> Is anyone aware of any music for solo harpsichord that is completely atonal?
> 
> Of course, I am looking primarily for 20th and 21st century works here, but if anyone wants to show me a Baroque or Renaissance keyboard piece that is so chromatic it barely clings to any semblance of tonality, I guess that's fine, too.


 ----WHY?????----


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Razumovskymas said:


> ----WHY?????----


:lol:

I have my reasons.

Thanks everyone. I have some things to check out now.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

As Starthrower said, Maurice Ohana (an amazing and quite overlooked composer by the way) wrote a lot of music for the harpsichord.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Vincent Persichetti composed many works for harpsichord, including nine sonatas. Some of the later one could be considered atonal. One can easily find many samples on You Tube.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Franco Donatoni - Doubles


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I just found this at ubuweb archive. The album includes some of the works mentioned in this thread.

Elisabeth Chojnacka - Clavecin 2000 [1970 - Philips Prospective 6526 009]
http://ubuweb.com/sound/chojnacka.html

György Ligeti - Continuum
Graciane Finzi - Profil Sonore
Francis Miroglio - Insertions
Aldo Clementi - Intavolatura
Marius Constant - Moulins A Prière
Luciano Berio - Rounds
Antoine Tisné - Hommage A Calder
Franco Donatoni - Doubles










_"The listener is excepted to play this recording at full volume and in total darkness"_


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Portamento said:


>


Yeah! Made me want to get up and jump for joy. Great sounding harpsichord.


----------

